# Liquid CO2?



## GreenBanana (Jun 14, 2013)

hey guys... ive been growing indoors for 6 years now. i tried everything except co2.
does co2 really make that much of a difference if you have good air exchange in the room?
do people stop the exhaust fan when using co2? anyway... i was thinking. my friend is using this liquid co2 formula that comes in a plastic bottle. he pours it in his fish aquarium. it helps his plants grow. it eliminates the need for pumping co2 in the water.
do you think this liquid co2 crap will be good for a foliar spray?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 15, 2013)

Are you talking about this product (or something similar)? I doubt it will be useful for your cannabis plant, but feel free to try~

---Liquid carbon fertilizers have been around for a few years with more brands being released. They all have the same active ingredient with similar dosing instructions, some being more concentrated than others. Compared with gas CO2 *they do not provide carbon as efficiently* so plant growth is slower.---


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 15, 2013)

Ummmm...Liquid CO2? Not that I've ever heard of. CO2 disolved into a solution, yes. But not as a liquid.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 15, 2013)

Carbon dioxide has no liquid state at pressures below 5.1 standard atmospheres (520 kPa). At 1 atmosphere (near mean sea level pressure), the gas deposits directly to a solid at temperatures below &#8722;78.5 °C (&#8722;109.3 °F; 194.7 K) and the solid sublimes directly to a gas above &#8722;78.5 °C. In its solid state, carbon dioxide is commonly called dry ice. Liquid carbon dioxide forms only at pressures above 5.1 atm; the triple point of carbon dioxide is about 518 kPa at &#8722;56.6 °C (see phase diagram, above). The critical point is 7.38 MPa at 31.1 °C. (wiki)






(pic) Liquid CO2 at room temperature, produced after processing a plasma reactor.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 15, 2013)

I worked at a dispensary for a while and they spray plants with club soda (carbonated water). I know that works, I have never tried that plant booster but have seen it a few times.


----------



## indikat (Jun 16, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Carbon dioxide has no liquid state at pressures below 5.1 standard atmospheres (520 kPa). At 1 atmosphere (near mean sea level pressure), the gas deposits directly to a solid at temperatures below &#8722;78.5 °C (&#8722;109.3 °F; 194.7 K) and the solid sublimes directly to a gas above &#8722;78.5 °C. In its solid state, carbon dioxide is commonly called dry ice. Liquid carbon dioxide forms only at pressures above 5.1 atm; the triple point of carbon dioxide is about 518 kPa at &#8722;56.6 °C (see phase diagram, above). The critical point is 7.38 MPa at 31.1 °C. (wiki)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's exactly wat I was gonna say ...ahem...do love a bit of phase equilibria chemistry thanks


----------



## GreenBanana (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks for the help guys. 
although i did know the basic chemistry behind co2  thanks for the lesson anyway!
i was just wondering if they came up with a different way of getting the same benefits as co2, but from a bottle... like the co2 booster you mentioned earlier.
my friend had something similar.
as for club soda, does it really work? or does it just clean the leaves?  
is this worth the trouble? or should i just carry on with what im doing without co2?
how about yeast and sugar?  ...i dont know, maybe the air from outside is good enough!


----------



## growingforfun (Jun 18, 2013)

the general result from people is that co2 helps a lot, and theres many diff ways to add co2 to your grow. theres a product called calcarb thats way closer to what your looking for imo. i use that product, i dont know how much it helps but it doesent hurt them at all. i know my plants are thriving this time due to the fact im adding co2 but im also using dry ice. the dry ice does not last as long as a tank of co2 so the calcarb is to help give small amounts 100% of the time directly to the leaf. the blocks of dry ice work wonders for a fact, for most people dry ice is pointless though given that fact its expensive. im spending about 60$ a week on dry ice. thats 560$ for my grow. i decided to accept the cost for the fact it also provides cooling to my room and lowers the average temp by 5 or so degrees and thats a pretty big deal imo since its summer currently and every degree matters. come winter i will use a tank and regulator, after i buy the equipment (600-1000 for what i want) the cost will be much lower, only about 100 per run at the very most.


----------

